# What I've learnt so far.......



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

[size=10pt]

I've decided that I would make use of everything I've learnt on our IVF journey to date and write it all down here for you lovely ladies (before I forget it all) and hopefully it might help someone. I remember starting out with a million questions buzzing around my head and believe me the questions will keep on coming throughout your journey.

*So here goes.......*

* The first step..... .....yup.....you got it Baby Making Sex (BMS) ! Don't make this all about the end result. It's really important that you don't make sex a chore, because who likes doing chores? It's so easy to get carried away with ovulation tests, charting your BBT (Basal Body Temperature) and tracking your fertile days that sometimes you can take the fun out of sex without even knowing your doing it.

* Communication is key . It's important that you and your partner talk to each other every step of the way. Make time to do this, even if it's just 5 minutes it's better than not talking about it. You need to be there for each other and ensure that you take each others feelings into consideration because the journey of making a baby is a very emotional one and only gets more emotional the further down the path you go. Be there for each other and love each other.

* After you've been Trying To Conceive (TTC) for a while the next step would be to make a visit to your GP. The amount of time that you've been TTC before you should visit your GP varies from region to region as far as I'm aware but the general rule of thumb is that if you're over 35 years old and have been TTC for 6 or months then you should visit your GP if this is a step that you want to take. If you are under 35 and have been TTC for a year or more then you should your visit your GP, again if this is a step that you want to take.

* The first visit to your GP can and most likely will be very daunting. I went over 3 years ago and can still remember sitting in the waiting room nervously waiting for my name to be called. Make sure you go in prepared. I wasn't and I left confused and feeling awkward. My GP wasn't the most approachable person in the world so it's important to sit down and write a list of questions that you may want to ask. Go over in your mind what you are going to say to the GP but don't over analayse it because you'll only drive yourself crazy ! Think about what you want to happen. What would naturally be the next step that you would want to take? Are you prepared for that next step?

* NHS or Private? Obviously this one comes down to the all important money factor but here are a few things to consider. Things will move alot quicker if you decide to self fund (go private). Are you ready for things to progress that quickly? Is your partner ready?

* Testing, testing, 1,2,3! That lovely word 'TEST' ! Yup, unless you know the reason why you aren't conceiving you will undergo alot of tests. That's both you and your partner. I'm not an expert, I'm just trying to pass on my experiences and what i've learnt but I would suggest that you ask alot of questions about the types of tests that you might have to undergo. The time to ask these questions would be when you go to your inital consultation (whether that's through the NHS or private).

* Emotions  . You'll go through alot of them and again I go back to communication. Make sure you take time out to be with each other. Laugh , smile, relax and enjoy yourself.

*My fiancee and are having ICSI so here are some things I have things learnt about this so far:*

* ICSI stands for Intracytoplasmic sperm injection. It is a procedure that is used as part of IVF treatment. It is the most succesful treatment in male infertility. ICSI involves injecting one single sperm into the outer layer of each single egg. It is availble for couples who have male factor fertility issues. This can be anything from low sperm count, no sperm, poor sperm quality, vasectomy, blockages preventing the sperm from travelling etc. The female partner is given fertility drugs to stimulate her ovaries into producing more than one mature egg ready to be fertilised. This is because women only release one egg a month.

* Sometimes a PESA may be required for the man. My fiancee had this surgical sperm retrieval procedure. Commonly carried out if the male partner has a blockage or has had a vasectomy. The sperm is retrieved using a fine needle whilst under sedation or local anaesthetic.

* Drugs. In my case I am on what's known as a long protocol (LP). This means that because my periods are regular (every 28 days) I start injections on day 21 of my cycle. I start using a drug called Suprecur (a.k.a Burserlin - that might be spelt wrong!). This drug is used to 'down regulate (d/r). This means putting me into temporary menopause. This helps to thin the lining of the uterus ready for treatment. This is a daily injection. How long you take this drug is dependant on your individual circumstances. You will have a period after starting d/r and then following on from your period you will have a 'baseline scan'. This scan is to check how you have responded to the drugs. If all being well you will then start 'stimming' (a.k.a stimulating your ovaries). This is to produre multiple mature eggs. The drug I have been given to start stimming is called Menopur.

* In my case after my baseline scan and during stimulatio I will have 3 scans to check how I respond to the stimming drugs. This is to ensure that I don't develop OHSS (Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome) which is when you produce too many eggs that it can make you ill.

* After these scans you will have to take a 'trigger shot' which I'm afraid is another injection, but it is a vitally important one to be taken at the exact time you are told to take it otherwise you could loose your eggs . You will then go for 'Egg Collection'. This is a procedure done under local anaesthetic. The womans eggs are removed using a fine hollow needle and an ultrasound machine to see what's going on in there! Usually an embryologist or technican will be in a seperate room very nearby and he will inject one sperm into individual eggs. You then have a dreaded wait to see if any have fertilised  .

* If fertilisation has occured you will then go in for an 'Embryo Transfer' (ET - No not the alien !) Depending on where you live or personal preference you may have one or two embryos transferred back into your uterus. If you have any extra embryo's these may be frozen for future cycles. After ET the female partner will most likely have to use pessaries.

*Some other random things I have learnt:*

* Don't stress - relax!!! Find a way to relax. Somethings that I will be doing to help me relax are: To have a daily massage from my fiancee (yet to have happened but I still hold some hope!), laugh - watch a funny film or see a comedian, meditation, breathing exercises, acupuncture.

* Going back to acupuncture....I have never tried it before but I do have my first appointment in 3 days so I will let you know the ongoing results but apparantly women who have acupuncture during IVF increase their chances of success.

* Protein is good for egg quality so as well as eating a healthy diet be sure to incorporate chicken, fish etc & i'm also drinking protein shakes at the advice of my consultant. (FYI...a little heads up....these often smell better than they taste but think of the end result )

* Take a good pre conception supplement such as pregnarecare conception as it contain all the good vitamins including folic acid.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Emnige, 
I don;t know whether to congratulate you or commiserate with you hahahaha - hubby and I have had a similar journey - with the joys of fiborids and miscarriage added just for good measure, although hubby got away with not having to have PESA  - wishing you all the very very best for your treatment.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Sheila xxxx


----------



## itonlytakes1 (May 11, 2010)

hi emnige,
how are you? just been reading your diary and this post aswell, our stories are quite similar, my dh had pesa aswell and im starting to DR tomorrow so u are just a day in front of me! just wishing u best of luck with everything 
Gemma xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Itonlytakes1 - absolutely fab name - and soo sooo true - all the very best for your impending treatment, will you be doing a treatment diary?!  
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## itonlytakes1 (May 11, 2010)

hi sheila,
was thinking about doing one but havent got round to it, had ages to wait but day one is tomorrow and its come round so quick. Any tips for a newbie, lol. im just trying to decide what time to do jabs but cant decide. dont want it to be too early but then if im going out dont want to be having to think about doing it in someones bathroom lol,
gemma xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello Itonlytakes1,

I'm good thans how are you> I've decided to do my injections in the evening around 9pm. DP will be doing them for me though to start with!

Looks like we will be cycle buddies then. I've been counting down the days until D/R!

Where are you having tx? xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Gemma
When I jabbed, I had to do mine twice a day - 12 hours apart - so I thought 8.00 would be ideal.... early enough so I could do it before heading off to work, and I wasn't losing out on a 'lie in' on a weekend. If I was going out, I'd put all my injection paraphinalia in a make up bag....although if I was going out I preferred to do it before I left, so sometime met up with friends a little later in the evening.

I made an icsi diary - ( http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181753.msg2964634#msg2964634?? )
I suppose it kept me sane, and gave me something to focus my mind on - and of course, when our treatment worked... it was lovely to look back on, and of course I can show my daughter when she's older. But I read peoples diaries in the run up to my treatment starting, basically so I knew what I was probably letting myself in for - useful to know if you're suffering from particular symptoms, you really aren;t going do lally!!
There are cycle buddy threads where you can get the support and encouragement from ladies who are going through treatment at the same time as you : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0 but it looks like Emnige will be a fab cycle buddy for you anyway and no doubt will be with you every step of the way.
In the meantime, we're here to help, guide and support you every step of the way....anything you need to know, or just want to let off steam - feel free..you really are amongst friends here on FF.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## itonlytakes1 (May 11, 2010)

hi Emnige and Sheilaweb!
Hope you are both doing ok. We are having our treatment at Care in Northampton, What about you? Where are you from?
How did the first jab go last night? I'm dreading it now but in a way i just want to get on with it, lol. You know how it is dont ya, lol. Think i am gonna chill out the rest of the day or that might leave me to think too much soo im not sure, haha. 
I will have to check out your diary sheila, its nice to get an insight on how i might feel etc. Will have to keep in contact with you Emnige, have u checked out the cycle buddies thread for june/july? i couldnt keep up with them all as i dont post as often as some do so i couldnt work out what was going on sometimes lol. Speak to you both soon,
Gemma xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Gemma,

Nice to hear from you. Im from Cardiff so we are having treatment in CRMW here. First jab went well last night I was nervous but DP did it for me and he did a good job!! We'll definately have to keep in contact.

I couldn't keep up with the June/July cyclers thread either so Sparks has created one which is for less frequent visitors here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=265170.0

Come and join us all, it's easier to keep up with! I have my first acupuncture tonight so am looking forward to that! Have a good night everyone xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Emnige, soo glad you've got your first stabbing under your belt... and good on you for going to get accumpuncture, well done.
Gemma - I am a complete needle phobe and my hubby faints at the sight of a needle (quite literally!) - she he was neither use nor ornamnent!
I bought a numbing cream from Boots but found an ice cube be equally effective and a lot cheaper!  But some people don't suffer with any side effects at all during treatment, but for me, at least I knew what I was letting myself in for and a heads up for what to expect was a boone.
Wishing you ladies all the very best for your treatments.
Sheila


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Sheila,

Hope you are well. I left after my acupuncture consultation & didn't go ahead with it because the acupuncturist was a bit weird!!! (Read my diary for more info  !  But I will be having acupuncture at my clinic instead with one of the lovely female acupuncturists who come highly recommended so hoping that will be a better experience!

Your DD looks absolutely gorgeous in those phones   xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Emnige, just had a quick read of your diary and I laughed, yep I watched youtube videos as well - the sting after wards is the water and medication mixing - what I did was mix the solution and leave it for a minute - the other tip I got off you tube, I bought antiseptic wipes to make sure my injection sites were clean...but again I left it to dry naturally, as breaking the skin with the needle when the 'wiped bit' is still wet - it stings like hell because of the alcohol.

I also cringed when I saw the needles - as, like me, I saw the 'big ones' first hahahaha.

Hope your clinics accupuncturist is better, he sounded well weird.... sadly I couldnt have acupuncture due to my fibroids, so my friend topped me up regularly with Reiki.
Have a lovely day ladies 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

